# PMA Long Course



## Hamzu

✔PMA Long Course
PMA long courses are inducted in Pakistan army as 17 graded officers on the rank of 2nd lt. these courses are taken 2 times in a year. One course during winter and the other during summer. 
All those who want to join Pakistan army through long course must check the eligibility criteria given at www.joinpakarmy.gov.pk then proceed in the following manner. These are the stages through which a candidate has to pass:
1.registration
2.initial test
3.ISSB
4.medical 
⏺REGISTRATION:
The first step is the registration. All bio data is given including every minor detail. The registration is done at www.joinpakarmy.gov.pk during the given dates or the respective army recruitment and selection centers. After the registration the slip is given to the candidate to appear in the initial test on the given date. Registration for PMA long courses starts during the month of July and Aug for even course (can be changed) and in the month of October and Nov for odd course (can be changed) for TGC (technical graduate course) during the month of May and June. For lady cadets during the month of June and July (can be changed)
⏺INITIAL TESTS:
After the registration the candidates are called for the initial test. These tests comprise of many tests. Which are?
a.online tests
b.medical tests
c.physical tests
d.interview
1) ONLINE TESTS: The online test comprise of verbal, non-verbal, and academic tests. Verbal containing 94 questions to be solved within 30 mins, non-verbal tests contain 96 questions to be solved in 30 mins and academic test includes 50 questions to be solved in 30 mins. Verbal and non-verbal tests are based on common sense. Like series questioning, odd man out etc. non-verbal having the same common sense questions but related to pictures. Shapes and sizes are given. The academic test includes questions from Pakistan studies, Islamiyat, general knowledge, math, and English. Examples are given below. The candidates passing the verbal will proceed to non-verbal and those clearing the non-verbal will proceed to the academic. Those who will pass the online tests will be sent for medical only. The candidate failing at any stage will be sent back at that stage and can only appear in the next course.
➡VERBLE:
Q) Which no will be next 2, 3, 5, 7, ___?
Q) Odd man out (which is different) car, ship, train, aeroplane, bus, truck
NON-VERBLE:
(Pictures will be given)
Which is different (square, rectangle, octagon, hexagon, circle, pentagon)
Complete the series (an arrow pointing north, an arrow pointing east, an arrow pointing south, and ______)
➡ACADAMIC: 
Q) Which is the capital of Ethiopia?
Q) Who gave the 1962 constitution of Pakistan?
Q) Who compiled the Holy Qur’an for the first time?

2) MEDICAL TESTS: everything regarding the body of the candidate is checked briefly by a doctor in the same centre and on the same day. This includes height, weight, bones, feet, elbows, knees, skin, eyes, nose, ears, teeth, vocal cords etc.

3) PHYSICAL TESTS: 
All the candidates declared medically fit by the doctor will be called for physical on a separate date in a ground. Where they will appear in 1 mile run in 8: 30 mins, 15 pushups, 15 reach ups, 3 chin ups and ditch crossing. After clearing this test they will be called for an interview.

4) INTERVIEW: 
This is also called personality test. In interview the basic requirement is the confidence, respect, nature of the candidate which is tested. There are questions of general knowledge, fast mathematics and candidate's personality. Dressing and appearance are equally important.

This concludes the 2nd step of selection of the candidate for army. The forms along with the documents of the candidates are given to the respective AS&RC from where they are posted to GHQ. Then the call for ISSB is dispatched after 30 to 40 days. A candidate will receive the call for ISSB 10 days prior to the reporting day. This call is also posted on the official website of Army.

⏺ ISSB:
ISSB is not a small word, it stands for inter services selection board. This test is the most versatile and important and any one person can apply for ISSB only two times in his/her life. This test is responsible for the induction of any candidate in army, airforce or navy. This test comprises of many tests taken in 4 days from a candidate. These tests are classified into three main parts. Which are subdivided into many tests?
☞PSCYCHOLOICAL TESTS
☞GROUP TESTS
☞INTERVIEW

⏺PSCYCHOLOGICAL TESTS:
These tests are further divided into following tests
Sentence completion tests----- 3 sheets comprising of 26 incomplete sentences each to be completed within 6 minutes. two sheets to be completed in Urdu and one to be completed in English
Word association tests----- 100 word given one by one with the time of 10 sec each. all to be completed in English only
story completion tests-------- three stories to be completed in 3.5 mins each in English only on the given sentence
picture story tests----- three stories to be completed in 3.5 mins each in English on the given picture
psychology interview

⏺GROUP TESTS:
These tests are further divided into following tests
group discussion---- either in English or Urdu on the topic given by the GTO in 20 mins
Extempore speech----- topic given on spot by GTO. a candidate must speak atleast for 2 mins after thinking for only one min
Group planning---- plan to be given by the complete group on the whole in 20 mins for the solution of the problem given in the model.
Progressive group task---- three tasks to be completed in 40 mins. Given that all members and the material to be on the other side of the task... an outdoor task. to be completed under the rules given by the GTO
Half group task---- one task to be completed in 8 mins under the rules given by the GTO by a part of the group.
Command task---- one in command of the complete group. has to give the plan and guide and lead the group to complete the task in 8 mins under the rules given to him by GTO
individual obstacles---- 9 obstacles to be completed in 2 mins
final group task----one task to be completed in 20 mins collectively under the rules given by the GTO in ENGLISH
⏺INTERVIEW:
Interview is taken by the deputy commandant and lasts 15 to 20 mins. All details and qualities of personality are judged and examined by the interviewer

☢Note: after the ISSB the recommendation or not-recommendation letter is given all those candidates recommended by the ISSB proceed for the final medical in the respective CMH to join the forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamzu

"Road to Pakistan Military Academy Kakul"

Online registration process
▶ For 143/4/5/6 Long Course◀

▶Open the link given above. And click on PMA Long Course Registration. ▶There you will need to
1.Enter your name which is as on 2.Education and ID Card/B-Form Certificates. You also need to enter
your Matric and FSc Result and roll numbers and enter your address and your ID card/B-form number which in format ****-*******-* You need
to enter your Id number and Your Father's ID Card number there. After completing all the information. Click on Submit button and your application is submitted. Now wait for 1 or 2 days
to get approved. After getting approved, Get print the roll no slip.
▶Document verification and prospectus.Now Take all your Original Academic certificates and ID Card/B-Form and 4 passport sized
Photographs alongwith your Printed PMA Long Course slip and Report to ASRC of your city and some times they say not to bring the mobile phone so try not to bring it or put it in your car or
put it in your bike's side cover and lock it. Enter in ASRC and you will see line of candidates, get in line and verify your documents and take prospects fee i.e: 300 Rs. and then they will stamp 143 PMA L/C on your certificates. now wait
for some time so that they will call you for online
Online test
Online test will be of formation: 
➡84 Verbal Intelligence MCQ' 30 minutes,
▶86 Non Verbal Intelligence MCQ's 40 minutes
▶50 Academic MCQ's in 30 minutes.
Test
⏺After Clearing Online test You will have a Stamp of "Online test pass"
And they will tell you the Place, Date and Time of Running test.
Running test
After clearing the Online Test Report to the Running location Given and Then there you have to run 1.6 KM in 8 minutes, Practice Running at least 2 week before the initial test date, so you
must qualify the running test. Actually the running is of 2km because 1.6 is rounded off to 2.0 so develop your stamina According to 2 Km so You need to work hard to get pass in it and also
maintain your weight to get fit.
Physical tests
After clearing the Running Test you will go to ASRC.
▶Now You have to clear Chin up, push ups, sit ups and a Ditch cross of 7.44*4 Feet.
▶. Get a "Physical test Cleared" stamp on your slip.
▶ Medical Examination
▶After Medical, gather all your required
documents and give them to the Army officer to get a Interview date.
▶. Prepare for Interview
▶Report to ASRC on your given date with well dressed.
▶After clearing this initial interview You will get an ISSB form.
▶. Fill your ISSB Form and Submit it before the deadline
▶ Prepare for ISSB tests.
▶Report to your ISSB center on the reporting day as early as possible
▶After clearing ISSB test you will undergo a detailed medical examination
▶After medical wait for the merit list of PMA LC.
And Finally you can join PmA at kakul for trainning
Pakistan zindabad

#Long_Course
Long course is the largest course for officers commission in Pakistan Army. Joining Pakistan Army through long course is the dream of almost every Pakistani youth! I’ll explain the joining procedure to join Pak Army in this article along with various facts and frequently asked questions.
Please read the complete post till the end to have a detailed idea about the requirements and procedure to join Pakistan army as an officer through PMA long course.
Q.Where is Pakistan Military Academy?
Ans=Pakistan Military Academy is located at Kakul, Abbottabad. PMA is a huge complex with multiple branches, in which cadets are divided during their training.
Q.Who is a cadet?
A cadet, or more specifically gentleman cadet, is the potential officer who is under training at any officers training institute of Military.
The candidates who get selected through ISSB for Pakistan Army PMA long course to become an officer are termed as cadets once they have reported to the PMA, till their passing out parade.
Q.What is Pakistan Army Long Course?
Ans.Long course of Pakistan Army officer commission refers to the course for commission in Pakistan Army as an officer by undergoing a 2 years course at Pakistan Military Academy.
The long course is divided into 4 parts of 6 months, called terms. The first term is junior most and the 4th term is the senior most. Why is it important? Because this term structure is the reason for the famous “seniors ka ragra” program in the PMA.
The junior cadets during their training in initial terms when they join Pak Army are much more concerned and afraid of their seniors than of the PMA staffs.
Q.When are the courses announced?
There are two courses per year, one starts in the beginning of the year while the other one in the mid.
Keep an eye on http://joinpakarmy.gov.pk/ for the registrations opening for long course.
Also, keep in touch with your local AS & RC for updated information.
Minimum requirements for joining Pakistan Army as an officer through PMA long course
Selection criteria to join Pak Army via long course includes:
➡Gender: Male
➡Education required: Details regarding educational requirements for PMA long course are as follows:
Intermediate (FA or FSc or equivalent) with minimum of 60% marks.
Relaxation in Intermediate (FA, FSc or equivalent) marks up to 55% for candidates having domicile of these areas and also actually studied there too:
FATA
Gilgit-Baltistan
Balochistan
Neelum district
Kohistan
Chitral
Dir
Bala Kot tehsil (Naran, Kaghan)
Mansehra district
Azad Kashmir
Tharparker
Kot tehsil (Sindh)
Cholistan desert area
Rajanpur district
Drawar Fort
Salamsar
Dingarh (Punjab)
Mojgarh
For serving Army soldiers: 50% marks in Intermediate (FA, FSc or equivalent)
Candidates who did BA, BSc, BBA, BBA, BPA, BA (hons), BSc (hons) with 60% marks need 50% in Intermediate.
Hope certificate: Students who are giving Intermediate part 2 exams are eligible if they scored 60% marks in Intermediate part 1. They can apply with hope certificate from the head of their educational institute.
For A level candidates:
Those who did A levels with 60% marks can apply without equivalence certificate as calculated by IBCC
Those who did A levels from abroad require equivalence certificate issued by IBCC
Please note, these are guidelines and can be changed or relaxed at anytime. Therefore don’t just assume that you’re not eligible because it was once listed out by Army. Always apply and see if the new guidelines allow your educational qualifications to be eligible for selection in Pakistan Army long course.
Minimum height: 5 feet 4 inches or 162.5 cms
Weight: As per BMI
Age: 17 to 22
Age can be relaxed in some situations like:
➡17 – 23 years for serving Pakistan Navy or Pakistan Airforce personnel
➡17 – 23 years for graduates of 2 years graduation programs
➡17 – 24 years for graduates of 4 years graduation programs (BS, BBA, BA(Hon), BPA)
➡17 – 25 years for serving army soldiers
Marital status: Unmarried, except for serving Army soldiers above age 20.
Nationality: Pakistani (including Gilgit-Baltistan and Azad Kashmir). People having dual nationality have to give up their other nationalities upon selection.
Note that the eligibility criteria tend to change from time to time, therefore don’t just assume that you’re ineligible (or eligible) just by going through the available information. Always consult AS & RC for the current and possibly upcoming guidelines for eligibility criteria to join Army.
In fact, just apply for the Army and if you’re ineligible they will refuse your application, not a big deal.
Selection procedure in Pakistan Army for PMA long course
Selection procedure is long and fun one!
First of all the candidates have to undergo preliminary tests, which include:

Written and intelligence tests, based on multiple choice questions related to:
➡General knowledge
➡Maths
➡English
➡Pakistan studies
➡Islamiat
Those who clear the intelligence test, undergo a physical and medical test and then the interview at AS & RCs (Army selection and recruitment centers).
The initial preliminary physical test criteria includes:
➡Running: 1.6 km in 8 minutes 30 seconds
➡Push ups: 15 push ups in 2 minutes
➡Chin ups: 3 chin ups in 2 minutes
➡Sit ups: 15 sit ups in 2 minutes
➡Ditch crossing of dimensions: 7 feet 4 inches in length and width and 4 feet in depth.
The applicants who clear the preliminary examination and initial medical exam are called for ISSB.
Candidates who clear ISSB undergo detailed medical examination for recommendation in Pakistan Army at CMH.
Final select is made by GHQ on overall performance of the candidate and various factors.
If selected, the lucky chap gets a call letter to report to PMA on specified date to commence his training of long course for becoming and officer in Pakistan Army.
Any queries ask in comments!!

#MustRead
These person are not eligible to apply in PMA Long Course and Graduate course
✔Ineligibility Conditions:
a. “Not Recommended” twice by ISSB/GHQ Selection & Review Board
b. Declared medically unfit by Military Hospital/ Appeal Medical Board.
c. Enrolled cadets and recruits withdrawn/ resigned /discharged/ dismissed from Armed Forces (Army, Navy & Air Force) training academies/institutions on the grounds of discipline, character, medical, inefficiency, weak profile, or declared unsuitable.
d. An individual dismissed/removed from any other government service.
e. Convicted by a Court of Law for an offence involving moral turpitude.


----------



## Maan Pakistani

Thanks it was helpful


----------

